# Bandeja de dvd se abre sola



## bramu (Sep 29, 2008)

HOla a todos, tengo un reproductor de dvd de mesa marca tophouse (de COTO) con controles sensibles al tacto que andaba muy bien hasta que un buen dia meto un dvd y luego de unos segundos lo expulso. Lo desarme y probe nuevamente comprobando que expulsa los dvd luego de unos segundos sin siquiera moverse el pick up. Si alguien puede dar un poco de  luz a mi oscuridad tecnica lo agradeceria.


----------



## zopilote (Sep 29, 2008)

El mecanismo no funciona en tu DVD, si al ingresar la bandeja el mecanismo donde se ubican el pick-up los motores de disco no sube, automaticamente hara una expulsión del CD. Cerciorate primero de la faja del motor de la bandeja, cambiala (generalmente Nro3) si continua igual,  tendras que limpiarla y engrasar la bandeja.


----------



## armandolopezmx (Oct 1, 2008)

checa la banda de hule (si es que usa) del  motor que mete y saca la bandeja,   cuanndo estas se ponene flojas, no  transmite la suficiente fuerza como para elevar el mecanismo del laser.  

lo puedes checar es  deteniendo el motor, y con la otra mano  dale vuelta a la otra polea grande, y si la banda se mueve al rededor de la polea chica (sujeta al motor) es  sintoma qu edebes cambiar la banda por una nueva.  
esto tambien les pasa a los  cdrom de las computadora.

suerte.


----------



## bramu (Oct 21, 2008)

zopilote armandolopezmx, muchas gracias. Comprobe que el problema era la correa de goma que patinaba como habian dicho uds. y como era dia domingo cuando lo hice y no hay sitio abierto para comprar nada, utilice un procedimiento que uso en las correas de autos cuando chillan: untarlas con un poco de jabon de lavar la ropa (el pan blanco) y santo remedio. Les agradezco mucho a uds por la idea. Un abrazo. Javier


----------

